# Lightroom Mobile:  Auto import from Camera Roll to a Collection?



## reidthaler (Jun 26, 2017)

Is it possible?  I can create a collection and import from the Camera Roll, but would like it to happen automatically.  I don't want to just add my Camera Roll images to my Lightroom Photos either.

Doesn't seem possible.  At least Lightroom won't import images it has already imported,

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes. Make sure the LRm preferences is set to "Auto Add Photos", then in the Collections window tap on the 3 dots of the collection that you want to auto add into and tap on "Enable Auto Add". That works for images that are added to the Camera Roll by whatever means (but note they'll always appear in the LR Photos collection as well), but also note that if you are using the LRm camera app and you launch it from a different collection, the pictures taken with the camera will be added into the collection that you launched the camera app from.


----------



## reidthaler (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks, That's a good work around.  I'll create a Lightroom camera collection and shoot from there.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 26, 2017)

Test it first, I wrote that from memory of how it used to be some while back, but there have been so many changes in recent times that it would be worth checking to make sure....


----------

